# a coupla GA16DE questions...



## FoUrBaNgEr (Dec 26, 2005)

i have been unable to find my timing marks on the crank pulley. i want to change my distributor timing but i've only been able to do it by ear. is it true that the wiring harness to the throttle body/plate needs to be disconnected before unbolting my cap?

my idling is a little rough... if i revv it to maybe 1,000 RPM, the engine drops to about 600 and shakes a little bit. Where can i install grounding wires other than the block that will smooth that out? Where are some good grounding points on my chassis?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

FoUrBaNgEr said:


> i have been unable to find my timing marks on the crank pulley. i want to change my distributor timing but i've only been able to do it by ear. is it true that the wiring harness to the throttle body/plate needs to be disconnected before unbolting my cap?
> 
> my idling is a little rough... if i revv it to maybe 1,000 RPM, the engine drops to about 600 and shakes a little bit. Where can i install grounding wires other than the block that will smooth that out? Where are some good grounding points on my chassis?


IN order to adjust the timing the car MUST be in timing mode which includes disconnecting the TPS. This is probably why you cannot find the timing marks. Are you using a timing light? 

Ground Wires may help a little bit, but they are no cure for improperly set idle or timing. Use the factory ground point by the battery and distribute grounds out to all of the facotry ground points. There is a great thread on this that was posted by the user sethwas if you need more info.


----------



## FoUrBaNgEr (Dec 26, 2005)

what type of light is best to use? DC?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

FoUrBaNgEr said:


> what type of light is best to use? DC?


uhhh a timing light? Any decent quality light is fine. Actron makes a lot of different lights, I have a craftsman that works fien as well.


----------

